# need help



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

can i be cheeky and ask roughly what sort of money will most people be taking as this will be my first waxstock and dont really want to run short and see something that i like lol overtime at work is not a problem its just so i can get it in and make shore i have some money as am shore i wont be leaving with any lol :thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I'll probably take about £500 in cash plus my credit cards.


----------



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

think i need to start loving it at work lol


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Im planning on winning loads in the casino the night before lol


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

will be my first year but will be taking a far chunk


----------



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

damn thinki will be hitting the overtime hard then lol and i would lose in all in the casino think i might just move in to work for a few weeks lol


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

12-13k should just about see you through the day.


----------



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

Will be my first time if I go, I'd probably try to limit myself to an extent or I know I'll just buy everything, 2-300 should cover it!


----------



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

that seems like a good amount was thinking the same about 300 lol


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

You can't put a price on it really lads, it depends what you're after, if your planning on buying a DA there then the price you had in your head has just went up £100. 

Make sure you look around first before you buy.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Make sure you look around first before you buy.


Good advice - always worth doing a lap of the room to see all the deals before making a purchase.

Bringing a shopping list as well is also good, will ensure you don't forget anything and might help you avoid frivolous purchases you don't need.


----------



## rottie (Sep 2, 2012)

five pound, that will cover the cost of coffee :lol:


----------



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

Not really got anything in mind as yet lol but will make a list before and Defoe look around first before buying lol


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

One thing not to take would be the missus as you know your budget will only ever be 10% of what you actually wanted to spend!!

We'll be going (Mrs and I) and I'm more interested in the knowledge of others plus I want a high end wax and then some random every day detail bits n bobs, decontamination, dressings and drying aids (would love a Metro Blaster).

The wife will allow me, sad I know, a half decent budget but we'll see on the day!!


----------



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

Think am hoping to take about 300


----------

